# Curved Deck Stairs



## wibass (Jun 9, 2007)

I see alot of ads where there is man made deck material used to make curved steps coming of the deck. Does anyone have any experience doing this? If so where do I look for framing prints? Any do's or don'ts for this kind of project?:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

wibass said:


> I see alot of ads where there is man made deck material used to make curved steps coming of the deck. Does anyone have any experience doing this? If so where do I look for framing prints? Any do's or don'ts for this kind of project?:thumbsup: Thanks


You would have to make the stringers so that the steps "arch" or radius out at the center (the middle area). The stringer ends (riser faces) would have to be cut at a degree in order to accomodate the bend of the composite material used for the risers. This is generally not the easiest build for a DIYer or first time deck builder to accomplish. You may want to consider hiring someone to build the steps for you (just a suggestion).

Anyway, this may help you. It shows how to make the framework for a curved deck. Fabricating a set of curved steps is similar in dealing with composite materials. You could study the info. to gain an understanding of the concepts of using composite material and sub-framing - when configuring radius areas. Tie that in with the concepts of Stair building (Primarily Stair Stringers):

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...ing-a-curved-deck-with-synthetic-decking.aspx

Downloadable PDF version:

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/PDF/Free/021111064.pdf

Stairs:

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/technique/stairs/outdoor.htm


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

looks like fun! :yes:


----------

